# Molly Pregnant or Fat? Pic



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Is she pregnant or just chubby?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

it looks like a lyretail balloon molly to me, so it's its normal figure. 

i've lost my lyretail and have been looking for another one... im jealous!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont think its a balloon molly, it looks like one because of the picture. Mollys are usually chubby all the time though


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah, maybe it's the "angle" the picture was taken...


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Its a lyretail but not a balloon...I hope she is pregnant..


----------



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

i'd say she looks pregnant, but i've never had a lyretail, so i couldn't say for sure


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

are there males in the tank? livebeares are like rabbits of the aquarium world and can even be preganet when bought if they are older then 4 monthes. If it is over 4 monthes old and has ever been in a tank with a male its most likely pregnant.


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

judging by the angle I would say that it is a future mama.

congrats.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Is she eating? Swimming normally? Any signs of stress (ich velvet)? SHe could be pregnant but if thats not a baloon mollie, then she is really pregnant or has a disease as she is very fat.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

She was pregnant after all...when I woke up yesterday morning..there were babies in the tank!! I only found 5 of them though...and 1 other fry, not sure if its guppy or sword because I got pregnant females!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

congrats!!  :fun:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats! :fun: Problem solved huh!


----------



## Pia (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, congrats ! =)


----------



## pisces (Apr 12, 2005)

MY SILVER MOLLY IS A BALLOON! NO SHES LOVELY, BUT NOT SURE IF SHE IS PREGGERS, SHE IS PINK UNDERNEATH, IVE PUT HER ON HER OWN, WITHIN THE TANK, SHE IS SO FAT SHE JUST ROLLED ON THE GRAVEL IN THE TANK: HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO HAVE THE BABIES?


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

Congratulations on your new babes! :fun:


----------



## Happy (Apr 6, 2006)

Recently I bought some fat mollies, hoping they were pregnant mums, and indeed they are. Now I have more than 80 babies. But unfortunately some mothers died after giving birth. And some died because they couldn't give birth and the babies inside them died also. Anyone know what was wrong? Is it because of too much food??
But I saved some babies, just before the mums died, when they looked like fainting in the water almost going to die, I pressed their stomach and released the babies alive! Well, of course the mum died after that, but at least I got 10 babies alive.
Don't try this, I felt very bad after that and couldn't eat my meal. And not all fat mollies are pregnant, I pressed one and instead of babies coming out, intestines came out. So, never try this.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Poor Happy.


----------

